# Köderfischreuse?



## Paeda (12. Juli 2003)

hi,

ich habe in einen gewinnspiel von meinen verein eine köderfischreuse gewonnen. nur wie fange ich damit köderfische?
Mein reuse ist so wie diese. Wie lange dauert es bis die Köderfische hineinschwimmen?


----------



## BeeJay (12. Juli 2003)

Wie lange es dauert hängt natürlich von der Positionierung und der Fischdichte ab. Man kann natürlich mit Futter etwas nachhelfen.

Du solltest dich, um Ärger zu vermeiden, vorher schlau machen, ob der Einsatz einer Reuse in deinem Angelgewässer gestattet ist. 
An allen Gewässern, in denen ich fische ist es nämlich explizit verboten.

Wenn es nicht direkt als Verbot in der Karte vermerkt sein sollte, so taucht doch oft genug - so, oder so ähnlich - folgender Satz auf: "[...] Erlaubt ist die Ausübung der Fischerei mit max. 2 Handangeln [...]". Das schließt also Netze, Reusen usw. aus.
Lieber vorher nachfragen.

BeeJay


----------



## Paeda (12. Juli 2003)

es ist erlaubt.


----------



## Basi8811 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Und wie fängt man damit Fische?


----------



## JonasH (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Man legt die reuse aus, da wo man meint fische zu haben, dann !kann! man dort Brot oder ähnkliches reinmachen (maden wär ja nicht der hit denn die schlängel sich durch die Maschen)  dann wartet man... und wartet... und wenn man meint das da was drin ist zeiht mans rein  und hat vielleicht ein paar köfis drin...

Ist hier bei mir aber grundsätzlich verboten! steht auch in der Satzung meineas vereines...


----------



## sebastian (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Bei mir aber nicht 

Super dass du sowas gewonnen hast ! ICh würd sie einfach reinwerfen und mais drüber streuen die Rotaugen schwimmen da eh ohne probleme rein.

Ich hab schon Lauben und Rotaugen mit einem Setzkescher gefangen und mit ner Reuse geht das sicher noch einfacher !


----------



## kristallmuschel (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Hallo Paeda #h 

Also ich hänge in die Reuse immer einen Futterkorb. Diesen fülle ich mit Futter, das sich langsam auflöst.
Hat den Vorteil, daß man dann nicht die ganzen Brösel in der Reuse hat und das restliche Futter bequem wieder raus tun kann.
Klappt eigentlich immer.

Gruß
Bea


----------



## Hummer (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Das mit dem Futterkorb ist eine sehr gute Idee! Danke! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## snipermng (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

kauf dir ne senke


----------



## ollidi (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischreuse?*

Binde mal einen Bindfaden mitten in die Reuse und an die andere Seite des Bindfadens knöperst Du einen Zahnstocher dran. Auf den Zahnstocher fädelst Du ein Frolic. Der Frolic löst sich schön langsam auf und lockt dadurch die Fische an. :m


----------

